# Americans are not getting enough fruits and vegetables in their diet



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Americans are not getting enough fruits and vegetables in their diet The CDC says that Americans aren’t eating almost sufficient fruits and vegetables. The percentage of Americans eating fruit twice and thrice a day and vegetables at least thrice a day declined in comparison to a decade ago. This rate has reduced before health authorities [...]

*Read More...*


----------

